# Single ladies going through iui



## Bamdon (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello ladies 

I'm a single lady of 38 on my 4th cycle of iui. Next tues I have to have a scan to check my tubes I'm really scared and anguish about this investigation what I was wondering are there any single ladies in Aberdeen going through iui as it would be great to talk and have some support baby dust to everyone


----------

